# Cankles!! :D



## Littleghost (Dec 12, 2005)

Inspired by the "belly button thread" I ask: Who's got 'em, and who loves 'em?
If she'll allow me, I notminate the lovely miss AnnMarie for Ms Cankle of the whatever.

Looks at his own "rabbit feet" in sadness,
--Littleghost


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL, well thanks much, LittleGhost.  

My cankles and babydoll feet thank you as well.  

View attachment pow081904.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Dec 12, 2005)

I so think I'm getting them...It's a pain in the butt to buy boots!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 12, 2005)

http://www.livejournal.com/userinfo.bml?user=chankles


----------



## Tina (Dec 12, 2005)

I have chankles, and always have, but not cankles.


----------



## Aurora (Dec 12, 2005)

I still have my ankles, and I like 'em that way. 

~Aurora


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 12, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> Inspired by the "belly button thread" I ask: Who's got 'em, and who loves 'em?
> If she'll allow me, I notminate the lovely miss AnnMarie for Ms Cankle of the whatever.
> 
> Looks at his own "rabbit feet" in sadness,
> --Littleghost



I never liked cankles. But we all like what we like.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 12, 2005)

Ankles are good, too. Back in the day, they were ALL THAT if a woman showed 'em in public. MMMMMMMM!!!, I say. DAMN fine thing we got to where everybody be showing the forbidden flesh between foot and calf!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 12, 2005)

Just a note, I haven't found too many who "develop" cankles, at least not like mine. You can definately get a fatter ankle, etc... but in my case, I've had NO ankle for all my life, so as I got bigger, the area where leg/foot meet has just got bigger along with me.  

Seems that if you naturally have an ankle, it remains in some form... so no "worries" for those of you who fear affliction.


----------



## Pink (Dec 13, 2005)

All I know is you look cute as HECK in that pic Am :wubu:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2005)

Pink said:


> All I know is you look cute as HECK in that pic Am :wubu:



hee hee,... thanks.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, well thanks much, LittleGhost.
> 
> My cankles and babydoll feet thank you as well.




*chippy starts to drool*


----------



## fatlane (Dec 14, 2005)

HEY KIDS!

IT'S CHIPPY!!!

Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 14, 2005)

fatlane said:


> HEY KIDS!
> 
> IT'S CHIPPY!!!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaay!




WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 14, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, well thanks much, LittleGhost.
> 
> My cankles and babydoll feet thank you as well.




Very cute pic, AM!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have ankles, but Samantha tells me she developed cankles somewhere betwenn 100 and 200 lbs (Lol!)... They have only gotten bigger over time, and I love 'em! She's not crazy about them, though. Is this one of the things that other people sometimes admire, but that the owner is usually not crazy about?  

Brenda
(wishing I had cankles!)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


wheeeeeeeeeeeee moooooon


----------



## toffeechick64 (Dec 14, 2005)

ive always had "cankles" even way back in my " i had to starve myself and go to the gym and live offa dexatrim to stay at 175lbs youth " i still had to get my anklets mail ordered ***i love my cankles


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

*chases the toffeecankles*


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 14, 2005)

See, now I'm all depressed. BoBabe posted a pic of her cankles on Larry the Chipmunk's thread, but not mine. It's like highschool all over again.

Wandering between social circles,
--Littleghost 

View attachment lilg_cry.jpg


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

aw sorry ghostlet. 

chippy will share all cankles!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 14, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> See, now I'm all depressed. BoBabe posted a pic of her cankles on Larry the Chipmunk's thread, but not mine. It's like highschool all over again.
> 
> Wandering between social circles,
> --Littleghost



 I shared... but seems not many are in a cankley place.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> See, now I'm all depressed. BoBabe posted a pic of her cankles on Larry the Chipmunk's thread, but not mine. It's like highschool all over again.
> 
> Wandering between social circles,
> --Littleghost


Whuh? I have cankles?

Actually, Littleghost, you know EXACTLY what to say to guilt me into it. I'm gonna try and find your thread its very own cankle pic. Hope that fixes things.

Consider it an adoring hoist onto the shoulders of the varsity cheerleading squad (all still upholstered with their Freshman Fifteen).


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow. I'm seriously cankle pic deficient. It was near impossible to find a photo of one, let alone both. Hope this will suffice ('cause the only other shot I can find has my boyfriend's butt in it).

Sorry, LittleGhost. Certainly didn't mean to dis ya. Forgiven?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 14, 2005)

Pounce!!!!!!


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> See, now I'm all depressed. BoBabe posted a pic of her cankles on Larry the Chipmunk's thread, but not mine. It's like highschool all over again.
> 
> Wandering between social circles,
> --Littleghost



Dude, I'm locked in a shack, and hungry, in a room full of feeders, and no one is offering me cheesecake. Get in line. And pack a lunch.


----------



## Jes (Dec 14, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Whuh? I have cankles?
> 
> Actually, Littleghost, you know EXACTLY what to say to guilt me into it. I'm gonna try and find your thread its very own cankle pic. Hope that fixes things.
> 
> Consider it an adoring hoist onto the shoulders of the varsity cheerleading squad (all still upholstered with their Freshman Fifteen).



hey have you seen that new tshirt (it must be abercrombie) for guys--it's something like: date freshmen girls (before they get fat) 
or somesuch.

nice.


----------



## Anna (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello there

It's been a long while since I have been around. But wanted to add a picture of my cankles. Hope you like them.  


Hugs
Anna


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 15, 2005)

wb Anna!

*POUNCE* (;


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 15, 2005)

In olden days a glimpse of stocking 
Was looked on as something shocking, 
But now, God knows, 
Anything Goes. 

Good authors too who once knew better words, 
Now only use four letter words 
Writing prose, Anything Goes. 

The world has gone mad today 
And good's bad today, 
And black's white today, 
And day's night today, 
When most guys today 
That women prize today 
Are just silly gigolos 
And though I'm not a great romancer 
I know that I'm bound to answer 
When you propose, 
Anything goes


----------



## Obesus (Dec 15, 2005)

...better batten down the hatches and get the cankle-coverlets out of the dresser!  We're expecting a Nor'-easter of a posting frenzy a' comin'!:shocked: 



fatlane said:


> HEY KIDS!
> 
> IT'S CHIPPY!!!
> 
> Yaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 16, 2005)

Hooray!!! wait......... but now I've caused guilt. Curse my evil mastermind ways!!!
Concentrates heavily on "upholstered" cheerleaders and
chubby flag girls,
--Littleghost


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 16, 2005)

Try saying aloud quite non-chalantly "I'm feeling very thin today." Then try to take a deep breath before choking on desserts.

Looks around awkwardly at spotlight and tries to tiptoe back in the corner,
--Littleghost


----------



## Littleghost (Dec 16, 2005)

By the way, is that a mall you're in? You've got quite courageous cankles!!!

Sets up tent in waiting line to sit on "missus claus's" lap,
--Littleghost


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 16, 2005)

Littleghost said:


> By the way, is that a mall you're in? You've got quite courageous cankles!!!
> 
> Sets up tent in waiting line to sit on "missus claus's" lap,
> --Littleghost



Who're you asking, littleghost? 

If you're asking me (I seem to be the only one who could possibly be in a mall... so I'm guessing) then nope, not in a mall... a hotel lobby actually.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 16, 2005)

who here is adorning their cankles with garlands for the holiday season?


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2005)

I hadn't thought of this, Miss T., but I certainly got 'em, so why not garland 'em?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Dec 16, 2005)

*bounces around all the cankles putting shiney lights on them*


----------

